
I don't belong in tech - panic
https://medium.com/@saronyitbarek/i-dont-belong-in-tech-3d73d8fd6f34
======
draw_down
Good post, I have felt many of these things and I _am_ a white man who has
been playing with computers since I was a kid, that is, the tech industry
stereotype.

I guess a couple of things occurred to me. One is, don't be so quick to think
that everyone around you believes the bullshit about making the world better
or other lies that the industry at large tells itself.

Another is, why do you think the industry is like this? The eschewing of
understanding in favor of solving, the slapdash "be embarrassed of what you
ship" mentality?

I suggest thinking about these things structurally instead of just assuming
this is all driven by the personalities of a bunch of engineers (not that you
think that necessarily). In other words, if you ask me, the reason is
capitalism. And so, to take the thought further- I don't belong in the tech
industry, but do I really belong in any industry at all? Or put slightly
differently, is tech the problem or is industry the problem?

